# Cash.and Hattie



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Wrestle Mania at my house every morning.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

haha  I thought wrestle mania at my house was bad  Kaylee wrestles with Inara but Inara is a 20lb beagle so it's not quite as extreme.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hattie is learning the meaning of the words "Take it outside. "


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd say that Hattie is fitting right in. And that Cash is enjoying her presence.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash says "I will chew on your neck." And Hattie says "I will B slap you for that." It's all in fun.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Little nippers aren't they? By the way, how is June ?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June gives her that cat like look, as If I can't be bothered with you. Their interactions are very limited, as June has a memory like a elephant. She doesn't forgive, and she doesn't forget. If a outside dog crosses her, they are forever on her sh-t list. If Hattie would have snapped at June, instead of Cash. June would have had it out for her. 
Hattie is bold with other dogs, and can push playtime until told off. While Cash may have to correct her for refusing to stop, he easily forgives her. Even though she's 60 lbs, she's having to learn what most dogs do at a younger age.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Feisty! I pity any bad guy that crosses your path. Thank you for your response. Hope my message brings cheers and thoughts.


----------

